# welche reifenbreite?



## mauntenbeiker (15. Mai 2003)

...es geht mal wieder um die reifen!

ich fahre fully und z.zt. den schwalbe little albert 2.1 ust. eigentlich bin ich damit auch recht zufrieden. auf festem untergrund rollt der little albert gefühlsmäßig besser als der vorher montierte jimmy und grip ist immer ausreichend vorhanden.

wenn nur dieses hohe gewicht nicht wäre...

auf fast fred und ähnliche gesellen habe ich keinen bock. erstens mag ich nicht vor jedem wetterumschwung die reifen wechseln (...das macht nämlich bei ust besonders viel spaß ) und zweitens sollte der reifen auch auf felsigem grund die luft innehalten.

also denke ich da an eine reduzierung der reifenbreite (...die redakteure der bike mögen mir verzeihen, aber 2.35er schlappen gehören vieleicht an `nen mopped...).

was haltet ihr also von 1.95er, 1.85er oder gar 1.75er gummis???

merkt man den unterschied beim uphill - und kommt man damit noch vernüftig den berg wieder runter?

welche typen könnt ihr empfehlen (...einsatzzweck: überwiegend zügige touren und marathon)?

vorab danke für eure antworten!

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## mischiflix (16. Mai 2003)

also ich hab ab mitte letzter saison (war so kurz vorm ebm seiffen) 1,9" ritchey Z-Max drauf (die gefalteten) und bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden, überall hin und zurück gekommen, rutschen tun sie auch spät und kontrolliert, was spass macht und das gewicht naja, waren so 500irgendwas gramm, hatte ich damals gewogen, weiß es aber nicht mehr. und eins sollte ich evt. noch sagen: man sollte die nich mit zu geringem luftdruck fahrn (denk ma ab 3,0 bar) sonst schwimmen die dinger auf der felge, aber da ich sowieso immer mit 4-4,5 bar fahr geht des
in 1-2 monaten brauch ich auch neue, wüprd denn aber evt. zu 1,5" tendieren(für xc-race) und hür tour und training kanns denn schonma n bissl mehr sein..
aso, und die fast fred sollen übelst schnell weg sein...(zumind. das profil)
so long, n8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mauntenbeiker _
> *... also denke ich da an eine reduzierung der reifenbreite
> was haltet ihr also von 1.95er, 1.85er oder gar 1.75er gummis???
> ...einsatzzweck: überwiegend zügige touren und marathon?
> *



für touren / marathon würd ich bei 2.1 bleiben. 
mit den durchschlägen bei < 2.0 wirst du nicht froh werden. 
oder du musst so viel druck reinpumpen, dass du auch wieder beim grip einer halbglatze wie fast fred ankommst. 

immer ein kompromiss, leider.


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Mai 2003)

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, daß man bergauf eigentlich fast alles fahren kann. bergrunter sieht das ganz anders aus, schon alleine aufgrund des höheren tempos.

bin schon einige schmale (z-max 1,7" und black shark 1,9") und auch ganz schmale (conti cc in 1,5") gefahren und fühlte mich damit immer unsicher, zumal unter 3,5 bar da nichts geht.

2,1" erscheint mir für dein satzgebiet und generell für alles schnelle mit bergaufambitionen das richtige format zu sein. fahre jetzt seit einem jahr die explorer ss mit dem eclipse tubeless system und bin sehr zufrieden. leicht (440gr.), volles stollenprofil und guten rolleigenschaften bei gutem grip.

michelin wg comp s light kann ich auch empfehlen, etwas schwerer, soll aber pannensicherer sein. 

aber der little albert und der jimmy liegen doch beide so bei 500gr., das ist doch ganz o.k.! alles andere sind dann naturgemäß leichte, empfindlichere race-reifen...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> aber der little albert und der jimmy liegen doch beide so bei 500gr., das ist doch ganz o.k.! *




...ne, ne - in der tubeless-version wiegen die pneus fast 750g (...laut schwalbe sollten es eigentlich nur 695g sein!!!).

ein hutchinson scorpion tubeless in 1.75 wiegt nur ca. 600g. also könnt ich mal locker 300g an der rotierenden masse sparen.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem reifen? oder was gibt`s da noch was vergleichbares?

danke...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## christus22 (17. Mai 2003)

mauntenbeiker 

 na dann viel spaß mit den neuen Hutchinson. Wunder dich nur nicht, wenn auf nassen Asphalt der "tolle" Hutchinson keine Lust hat auf Brems- oder Lenkbewegungen zu reagieren. 
Darum sach ich Hutchinson is Sch....e   

gruß Christian


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mauntenbeiker _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sorry, hatte nicht bedacht, daß du ja über ust-reifen redest...


----------



## Flameboy (20. Mai 2003)

ich tendier atm eher zu etwas breiter als 2.1 oder 2.1 , aber schmäler will ich nicht


----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2003)

Hi,
wie sehen denn eure Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlicher Bereifung aus?
z.B.
Vorne schmaler als hinten? Bezogen auf Reifen und oder Felge.
Vorne Ministollen hinten Slick?


----------



## Vascos (22. Mai 2003)

moin zusammen,

hatte erst den schwalbe big jim 2,25, den ich an sich ziemlich gut fand. hab hinten nun den schwalbe fast fred 2,35 ausprobiert, mit dem ich bisher jede höchstgeschwindigkeit getoppt habe  ; fahr den reifen auf 2 bar und hab genügend grip, um damit alles hochzukommen, was ich auch mit dem big jim geschafft hab. einziges problem: profil fährt sich sehr schnell ab + der reifen ist bei regen nicht sooo geeignet

servus
vacos


----------



## xc- kampfsau (22. Mai 2003)

moin moin

habe dieses jahr die specialized- reifen roll X 2.0" und rockster 2,1" getestet.

ROLL X: barbarischer grip- bin im winter mit high speed durch vereiste kurven, vereiste anstiege und abfahrten runtergeheizt,
top!  
die traktion ist überragend ob frostiger waldboden, lose steine, sand, matsch oder schotter, für diesen reifen kein problem.

ABER: durch die extrem weiche gummiemischung ein übler rollwiederstand auf asphalt, der reifen klebt auf der strasse, und z.T. auf schotter.
daraus resultiert hoher abrieb bin ca 4 monate gefahren, (viel strasse!!!) dann
war das profil kein profil mehr, kleine ministeine und split fuhren sich in die stollen ein.

ROCKSTER: mit ministollen gespickter marathon/tourenreifen
mit toller traktion und akzeptablen rollwiderstand auf asphalt,
harte gummimischung sorgt für geringes durschlagsrisiko und längere lebensdauer.
auch längere asphaltpssagen gehen flott von den beine, kein vergleich zum roll x.
die breite der reifen bügelt viele schläge glatt (hardtail) und sorgt für besseren grip der ministollen im vergleich zur 1,9" version (machten bei mir letztes jahr 10.000 kilometer mit)

ABER: der seitenhalt in kurven auf lockeren untergrund, vor allem trockenes laub, ist nicht sehr gut und verlangt energisches fahrverhalten.

FAZIT:
der ROLL X ist der ideale wettkampfreifen für grobes gelände, jeglicher art und sämtliche vorstellbare sauwetterlagen, ich werde im winter darauf zurückgreifen.
für touren und marathons die grosse asphalt und schotteranteile haben ist der ROCKSTER dieeeee waffe, gute traktion und überragender durchschlagschutz lassen sämtliche ängste den reifen betreffend vergessen und ermöglicht die konzentration auf das wichtige: schnell fahren und den rest hinter sich lassen.

im dem sinne: macht euch dreckig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroad (22. Mai 2003)

Schmeisst euch ne Standard-Kombi so à la Smoke/Dart drauf und ihr habt das beste. Ich hab am letzten Rennen zu viele Platten gesehen. Trainiert etwas mehr und gut is.

Denk aber ein 1.95er Smoke oder Duster Pro oder so, hat genügend Grip (ausser DH-Rennen).


----------



## Offroad (22. Mai 2003)

Schmeisst euch ne Standard-Kombi so à la Smoke/Dart drauf und ihr habt das beste. Ich hab am letzten Rennen zu viele Platten gesehen. Trainiert etwas mehr und gut is.

Denk aber ein 1.95er Smoke oder Duster Pro oder so, hat genügend Grip (ausser DH-Rennen).

Ach ja und die ultraleicht Reifen sind ja auch so ein Betrug, fährst einen normalen ein halbes Jahr runter, oder kurz auf Teer etwas blockierte Räder und du hast das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------

